# Oculus Rift und Spiele



## Chinaquads (31. Oktober 2017)

Servus, auch ich habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen und mir ( mal wieder ) ne Oculus Rift gekauft.

Robo Recall ist schon klasse und Wilson Heart ist schön schaurig.

Jetzt habe ich jedoch ein "Problem"

Spiele ich Spiele mit Steam VR, erscheint das Home Menü schon ruckelig, Redout ist nur mit Mittleren Einstellungen spielbar.

Brauch VR soviel Leistung ?

CPU ist ein 1230V3 und GPU eine GTX 1060 6GB @ 2100 Mhz.

PS: Welche empfehlenswerte Spiele gibt es so, welche auch mal ein wenig länger fesseln ?


----------



## manimani89 (31. Oktober 2017)

ja eine 1070 wird mindestens vorausgesetzt von den testern am besten eine 1080ti oc


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Oktober 2017)

manimani89 schrieb:


> ja eine 1070 wird mindestens vorausgesetzt von den testern am besten eine 1080ti oc


Kurioserweise laufen die übrigen Spiele flüssig. Nur redout nicht.

Gibt es denn empfehlenswerte spiele?

Btw, ne 1080ti für vr ? Kann ich ja fast nicht glauben.

Naja, Volta kommt bald, dann geht's rund.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MircoSfot (31. Oktober 2017)

Mich würde interessieren, ob man mit so´ner Brille Spiele in 3D spielt? Da jedes Auge ein eigenen Screen hat müsste es so sein, oder nicht? Dieser Movementquatsch ist nicht so meins. Ich möchte gerne BF4 oder Project Cars in 3D spielen!


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Oktober 2017)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob man mit so´ner Brille Spiele in 3D spielt? Da jedes Auge ein eigenen Screen hat müsste es so sein, oder nicht? Dieser Movementquatsch ist nicht so meins. Ich möchte gerne BF4 oder Project Cars in 3D spielen!


Project Cars mit vr geht, bf4 nur über Umwege. 

Werde mir wohl lone echo zulegen, scheint ganz interessant zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MircoSfot (31. Oktober 2017)

lol, ich kann also diese Brillen nur mit VR- Spiele nutzen? Was ein quatsch! Habe gedacht, dass man die Spiele alle so erleben kann wie mit RED CYAN Brille?! Also bringt mir eine RED CYAN- Brille (10 Cent) mehr Spaß als eine 600€ VR Brille? !o!


----------



## Grendizer (31. Oktober 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Spiele ich Spiele mit Steam VR, erscheint das Home Menü schon ruckelig, Redout ist nur mit Mittleren Einstellungen spielbar.
> 
> Brauch VR soviel Leistung ?
> 
> ...



Spiele mit einer 1070 und der Vive. Als ich mir Revive zugelegt habe, eine Software mit der ich Rift Spiele über SteamVR zocken kann, hatte ich anfangs Probleme. Alles ruckelte, sogar das Menu. Ich konnte dies beheben indem ich einen älteren Nvidia Treiber installierte (382.53). Glaube zwar, dass das nicht das Problem ist, aber man kann sich das ja mal im Hinterkopf behalten, im Fall des Falles. VR ist enorm GPU abhängig. Mit meiner 1070 kann ich auch nicht alles auf auf Max Details spielen. Habe jedoch im Steam-Setup Supersampling die meiste Zeit auf 1.5 stehen.

Als Spieletip kann ich die SuperhotVR empfehlen. Hammer Spiel. Macht ne Menge Spass und die Freunde waren auch begeistert. Dann noch Arizona Sunshine (Zombie-Game, aber kein Wave-Shooter) und Form (Puzzle Spiel)


----------



## N8Mensch2 (31. Oktober 2017)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> lol, ich kann also diese Brillen nur mit VR- Spiele nutzen? Was ein quatsch! Habe gedacht, dass man die Spiele alle so erleben kann wie mit RED CYAN Brille?! Also bringt mir eine RED CYAN- Brille (10 Cent) mehr Spaß als eine 600€ VR Brille? !o!



Teste irgendwo mal eine VR Brille. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit dem billigen 3D einer Red DingsBums zu tun. 
VR ist wie die Realität, nur halt virtuell. Du sitzt also bei z.B. Project Cars tatsächlich in einem Auto. 1:1 Umgebung und 1:1 Größenverhältnisse. Mit Tracking kannst du sogar aussteigen und ums Auto laufen oder dich an den Steckenrand setzen. Die Brille + Touch Controller + 6 Spiele / Anwendungen kostet übrigens "nur" noch 450 Euro. Im Angebot vielleicht auch mal 350 oder 399 €.
Das VR nur mit VR Spielen oder aufwendig angepassten Spielen funktioniert, hat seinen Grund. Anpassung ist nötig, damit die Spiele nicht flach wirken sondern korrekteTiefenwirkung erhalten. Oder die Größenverhältnisse stimmen, Schriften lesbar und grundlegende Mechaniken im Spiel bedienbar sind usw..


@TE 
Vielleicht funktioniert ASW bei Redout nicht oder wie Grendizer schreibt,  gibt es andere Probleme. Ansonsten ist die 1070 etwa 35 % schneller. Joa...1080 ist im Verhältnis schon ein deutlicherer Leistungsgewinn. Ansonsten mal Auslastung während oder nach dem Spielen betrachten, ob 1060 am Limit läuft. 

Super Multiplayer Shooter gibt es auch, PavlovVR oder Onward, fall Interesse in der Richtung. Arizona Sunshine ist glaube noch im Angebot für etwas über 20 €.
Total geflasht hat mich auch Doom3 BFG mit VR Mod. Rennspiele gibt es jede Menge Assetto Corsa über Projekt Cars bis Dirt Rally. Sportspiele wie Tischtennis oder Echo Arena.
Lone Echo ist natürlich ein Meisterwerk, ohne die Facebook Milliarden gebe es solche Spiele auch nicht (oder wie auch Robo Recall gar als Werbe-Geschenk. Thx @ Facebook Nutzer  ). Superhot schließe ich mich an, vielleicht zum Angebotespreis zuschlagen.


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Oktober 2017)

So. Form habe ich mir bei Steam geholt, das Spiel ist an sich Klasse, jedoch habe ich keine Stunde gebraucht zum durchspielen. Die Performance ist auch gut, GPU ist unter 50% Last. Lone echo lädt gerade runter, bin gespannt.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk

Edit: lone echo rennt 1a mit hohen Einstellungen.


----------



## Jason1 (1. November 2017)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> lol, ich kann also diese Brillen nur mit VR- Spiele nutzen? Was ein quatsch! Habe gedacht, dass man die Spiele alle so erleben kann wie mit RED CYAN Brille?! Also bringt mir eine RED CYAN- Brille (10 Cent) mehr Spaß als eine 600€ VR Brille? !o!


Du solltest dich mal etwas besser mit dem Thema befassen, ansonsten kämen solche undifferenzierten "Klopper" wie das was du da gerade geschrieben hast gar nicht erst zustande....

Wenn du wissen willst was die "VR" ermöglicht und was dir ein 600 Euro Headset bringt, musst du dir im Grunde einfach nur vorstellen das es so ist als würdest du dich in dein eigenes Auto rein setzen (am Beispiel von Rennspielen). Hier aber mal ein paar Videos die am besten vermitteln was VR eigentlich bedeutet, denn genauso fühlt und "sieht" es sich an. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMQiFkuYyOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AXI-_AjGq9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9nBiRr2L0LQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So...aber wenn du lediglich Spiele in einem 3D Modus nutzen willst, kauf dir einen entsprechenden Monitor nebst Shutter Brille....die VR hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun, allerdings ist es für ein VR Headset dennoch problemlos möglich eine 2D Umgebung zu simulieren und in dieser dann bspw. einen Film inkl. 3D Effekte abspielen zu lassen. Das geht mit VR Kino Programmen wie Cmoar. Das ist dann halt so als würde man in einem 3D Kino sitzen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gqSrYzWIWac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. November 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> So. Form habe ich mir bei Steam geholt, das Spiel ist an sich Klasse, jedoch habe ich keine Stunde gebraucht zum durchspielen. Die Performance ist auch gut, GPU ist unter 50% Last. Lone echo lädt gerade runter, bin gespannt.
> 
> Edit: lone echo rennt 1a mit hohen Einstellungen.



Lone Echo steht auch noch auf meiner Liste, hebe ich mir wahrscheinlich für die Weihnachtsfeiertage auf, und dann ganz in Ruhe ab ins Weltall . Bestimmt beeindruckende und fesselnde Atmospähre. An das Game kommen die anderen alle wahrscheinlcih erst mal nicht mehr ran. Deshalb habe ich mir gesagt: Das Beste zum Schluss 
Das Spiel "Form" kenne ich nicht, eine Stunde ist natürlich etwas mau. Können solche Spiele eigentlich über Steam dann auch zurückgegeben werden?
Ansonsten denke ich schon, dass mit der 1060 6 GB einiges geht. Und falls mal die fps unter 90 fallen sollten, greift ja auch ASW ein.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. November 2017)

Form konnte ich zurückgeben. Lone echo geht auch zurück. Hab jetzt Rick and morty geholt, das Spiel ist schon abgedreht.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grendizer (2. November 2017)

Sorry, hätte dir sagen können dass Form lediglich ne Stunde beansprucht, müsste man aber auch auf Steam erkennen, wenn man sich die Rezessionen ansieht und die Zeit, welche die Reviewer das Spiel gezockt haben. Trotzdem mein Fehler. Form ist atmosphärisch eines der besten Spiele die ich bis heute auf VR gezockt habe und die Puzzles sind super im VR umgesetzt.  Bei einem Steamsale wäre das Spiel vielleicht doch interessanter für die meisten hier. 

Rick and Morty ist supernice wenn man Fan der Serie ist. Mir hats viel Spaß gemacht. Das Gameplay selbst war aber bei dessen Erscheinung nichts neues mehr. Aber wenn dir diese Art von Humor gefällt, kann ich dir "Accounting" ans Herz legen. Ist vom Gameplay nicht immens, aber der Humor ist echt abgedreht. Außerdem hat Justin Roiland (Stimme und Autor von Rick and Morty)  seine Finger mit im Spiel. Hat mit an der Story geschrieben und dessen Stimme ist auch im Spiel. Das Beste, es ist umsonst.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. November 2017)

Werde ich mir Mal ansehen. Brauche jetzt erstmal nen 3. Sensor für die Rift.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MetallSimon (2. November 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Werde ich mir Mal ansehen. Brauche jetzt erstmal nen 3. Sensor für die Rift.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


Kannst du dann mal berichten, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen 2 und 3 Sensoren ist? Ich hab aktuell auch nur 2 Sensoren etwa Diagonal, das geht relativ gut, nur an einer Stelle hakt es manchmal.


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. November 2017)

Aus meiner Erfahrung muss ich sagen, dass der 3te Sensor tatsächlich einen spürbaren Unterschied machen kann - eben weil man damit in den meisten Fällen jeden toten Winkel weg bekommt.

Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich das Roomscale der Rift in der Praxis und denke mir immer wieder was Oculus da wohl geritten hat das System so unsinnig zu gestalten...

Aber so haben letztendlich andere Systeme (z.B. die Vive) ihre Berechtigung die vor allem diesen Part besser machen (können).


----------



## Chinaquads (6. November 2017)

Mein Sensor kommt morgen, werde noch schauen müssen, wo ich diesen positioniere. Versand erfolgt aus Düsseldorf,Laufzeit sollte 1-2 Tage sein. Werde berichten, wenn's soweit ist. 

Mit 2 Sensoren ist das ganze ein wenig hakelig.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. November 2017)

Ja Front Side Tracking mit 270 Grad war eine  unerklärliche Fehlentscheidung. Kam beim Kunden nicht gut an und der Kritik ist man mit einem dritten Sensor entgegen gekommen. Die 360° Lösung mit zwei Sensoren ist Spielerei, funktioniert nur unzureichend auf kleinem Raum (1,5 x 1,5 Meter offiziell) und gewisse Hand Stellungs-Konstellationen können nicht sauber abgedeckt werden. 
Mit einem dritten Sensor sind 2,5 x 2,5 m offiziell möglich und die Abdeckung ist gut. Je höher die Sensoren angebracht werden, desto besser.
Falls das Mainboard überfordert ist, empfiehlt sich eine interne USB 3.0 card.
Ich habe zwei Sensoren vorne rechts & links positioniert und einen Sensor hinten links. Ist auch immer etwas abhängig davon, ob man Rechts- oder Linkshänder ist. Besonders gewichtig in Spielen mit beidhändiger Führung von Gewehren.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. November 2017)

Dritter Sensor ist montiert, das Tracking Funktioniert viel besser jetzt. Die Wandhalterungen für die beiden vorderen Sensoren kommen jetzt auch.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (13. November 2017)

Ich grüble ja auch, jetzt noch auf den Zug aufzusteigen. 

Die Alternativen lauten: 
- HTC Vive: Teurer aber angeblich deutlich besser beim Tracking. 
- Oculus: Billiger, aber ich mag die Einstellung der Firma nicht, das Tracking soll schlechter sein (evtl. besser mit zus. Sensor), dafür sind die Controller wohl besser (ist das so?)
- Eines der Geräte ausleihen. Bedeutet aber rund 90€ Kosten + Spiele die ich dann nach einem Monat nicht mehr nutzen kann. 
- Gerät kaufen und bei nichtgefallen zusammen mit den Spielen verscheuern. Geht aber auch nicht gut, wenn die Spiele mit Steam o.ä. verknüpft sind. 

Arrrgh. Seit fast 1,5 Jahren schiebe ich diese Entscheidungen vor mir her


----------



## CastorTolagi (13. November 2017)

@Grestorn
Wenn du den Platz für Roomscale hast ist die Vive tatsächlich im Vorteil.
Schon alleine weil das Tracking von Start weg auf Roomscale ausgelegt wurde und nicht wie bei Oculus nachgeschoben wurde.
Auch die Einrichtung der Lighthouse Boxen und des ganzen Roomscale Setups ist so viel durchdachter - kauf dir nur anständige Dübel wenn du die Dinger an eine Wand schrauben willst. Die Teile die bei der Vive dabei sind taugen überhaupt nichts.

Wie wir hier ja bereits mehrmals berichteten ist das 360° Tracking der Rift mit zwei Sensoren zwar möglich aber teilweise mit Problemen verbunden.
Wenn du die Rift mit den Controllern kaufst hast du auch gleich 2 Sensoren.
Dann stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Wie und wo positioniere ich die Sensoren?
Denn mind. ein USB-Verlängerungskabel wird wohl notwendig sein.
Außerdem musst du die Sensoren auch irgendwo im Raum positionieren und ohne einen Siemens-Lufthaken zu verwenden muss man hier selbst Initiative ergreifen und eine Lösung suchen. 
z.B. 8 cm Hohe Wandhalterung Wandhalter aus Metall CCTV: Amazon.de: Kamera


Ob die Controller der Rift jetzt besser sind kann man so leicht nicht beantworten.
Hier hat auch jeder seine stärken und schwächen und es kommt am ende auch auf die Spiele an.


Ausleihen würde ich ein VR-Headset auch nicht.
Wenn dann würde ich in einen Media-Markt/Saturn fahren, wo ein solches System aufgebaut ist und dort es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Grestorn (13. November 2017)

@CastorTolagi: 

Danke für die Tipps. Speziell auch wegen dem Wandhalter. 

Ok, ich bin eingeknickt und habe mir eine Rift gekauft. Heute abend wird ausprobiert 
Ich hab jetzt schon Angst vor den blauen Flecken, weil ich gegend irgendwas im Zimmer dagegen gestoßen bin. Ich hab zwar eine lange Fläche, die ich freiräumen kann, aber die Breite ist begrenzt (ca. 1,3m x 3m).

Und WEHE ich hab keinen Spaß damit!!!


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @CastorTolagi:
> 
> Danke für die Tipps. Speziell auch wegen dem Wandhalter.
> 
> ...


Wirst Spaß haben, stecken ja fette Games  und Anwendungen im "Rift-Karton" (u.a. Dead $ Buried, RoboRecall) 
1,3 Meter ist schon knapp. Aber - jetzt kommts: Du musst dich nicht groß bewegen, um Spaß zu haben. Und mit der Zeit geht man dazu über oder neigt dazu, stehen zu bleiben und sogar das Drehen um 360 Grad einzustellen. Denn egal ob 2 x 2 Meter oder 4 x 4 Meter: Die Games sind immer größer . Und ständig die virtuellen Schutzwände zu sehen und sich neu auszurichten / zu orientieren, bricht ebenfalls die Immersion ernorm. Von daher ist stehen bleiben, gar nicht so schlecht. Man kann ja auch mal den ein oder anderen Vive Spieler in den Youtube Videos beobachten, die haben Platz und laufen trotzdem nicht groß rum, weils nix bringt (Games sind größer...).
Aber auch im stehen richtig geil, von daher: viel Spaß 

Edit: Zu Rift Controller <-> Vive Controller - beide hätten Stärken und Schwächen:Nö, sehe ich gänzlich anders.
 Rift Controller sind leichter, ergonomischer, greifen fühlt sich wesentlich realistischer an, viel mehr Knöpfe die besser zu erreichen sind, Annäherungssensor für Daumen und Zeigefinger die von einigen der genialsten Games wie Lone Echo unterstützt werden, austauschbare Batterien / Akkus, zwei echte Analogsticks und eine Batterieladung hält gefühlt ewig.
Vive Controler sind...fällt mir nichts ein, was da besser sein soll.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @CastorTolagi:
> 
> Danke für die Tipps. Speziell auch wegen dem Wandhalter.
> 
> ...



Tipp:
In vielen Spielen ist seitliche Bewegung wichtiger, um ausweichen zu können. Lange Strecken muss man sich dagegen ohnehin per Controller bewegen. Probiere also gegebenenfalls eine um 90° gedrehte Spielfläche aus. (Der Oculus-Einrichtungsdialog wird zwar meckern, wenn "vorne" keine zwei Kameras stehen. Man kann aber trotzdem weiterklicken.)


----------



## Grendizer (13. November 2017)

Du musst die Lighthouses auch nicht festdübeln. Habe sie selbst auf Teleskopstangen montiert (findet mann im Baumarkt), Ich benutze die Vive in meiner Stube, da ist es schon vorteilhaft, das ganze abmontieren zu können. Außerdem ist es dann leichter, sie mal mitzunehmen, falls man sie bei Freunden zeigen will.

Zu der Diskussion Controller Rift-Vive. Die Vive bekommt nächstes Jahr auch andere Controller, die der Rift ähnlich sind. Würde mich also nicht zu sehr darauf fokussieren. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Chinaquads (13. November 2017)

Ich hab meine beiden vorderen Sensoren nun aufgegangen, der hintere steht  auf ca. 1,3m Höhe. Mein Spielraum ist mit 1,8x 2 ,5 m sehr begrenzt. Das Tracking Funktioniert einwandfrei. Bilder folgen.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. November 2017)

Ich deute mal: Mindestens einen interessierten Leser wird der Tpcast-Test in der Dezember-Ausgabe haben 
(Erstmal nur die Vive-Version, aber Rift soll noch dieses Jahr folgen.)


----------



## Chinaquads (13. November 2017)

sry Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Chinaquads (13. November 2017)

Tpcast wird sehr interessant, jedoch schreckt der Preis ein wenig ab. Mit meinem Seilzug System, welches 20 € bei Amazon gekostet hat, habe ich auch keinerlei Einschränkungen mehr. Man muss nur aufpassen, das man sich nicht selber erdrosselt xD

MIDWEC VR Einziehbares Kabelmanagement System fur: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich hab noch 21 € bezahlt.

Hier die Halterungen für die Sensoren: coscod fur Arlo Smart Sicherheit Wandhalterung: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Grestorn (13. November 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich deute mal: Mindestens einen interessierten Leser wird der Tpcast-Test in der Dezember-Ausgabe haben
> (Erstmal nur die Vive-Version, aber Rift soll noch dieses Jahr folgen.)



Nicht nur einen, denke ich 

Ich bin aber sowieso treuer Leser. Und die letzte Ausgabe war wirklich gut. Wollte ich sowieso mal loswerden...


----------



## Grendizer (13. November 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich deute mal: Mindestens einen interessierten Leser wird der Tpcast-Test in der Dezember-Ausgabe haben
> (Erstmal nur die Vive-Version, aber Rift soll noch dieses Jahr folgen.)



Sollte ja noch einen Forumpost machen. Habe die Tpcast seit Freitag, leider noch nicht viel Zeit. Befasse mich im Moment mit einem Riesenproblem. Ich habe auch diese grüne Linie in der rechten Linse und sie nervt mich auf jeden Fall. Andere scheinen mehr Glück zu haben, die meisten stört es nicht. Bin noch auf Fehlersuche und habe auch extra einen Post in einem anderen Unterforum und auf Reddit  gemacht.

Grüner Streifen am Bildschirmrand der HTC Vive VR-Brille wegen TPCAST

Die Resonanz lässt zu wünschen übrig  Hoffe dass die TPCAST für Oculus ähnliche Probleme hat, dass man dem Ganzen auf die Schliche kommt. Glaube nicht an einen Defekt.

Zur Tpcast: das ganze funktioniert einwandfrei. Kein Lag, keine Kompression der Texturen. Lediglich der Aufbau und das Starten der Brille ist manchmal etwas nervenaufreibend.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2017)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich hatte gestern nur sehr begrenzt Zeit mich mit der Rift zu beschäftigen. Aber hier ein paar Eindrücke und Probleme: 

- WOW braucht der Play-Room Platz! Ich habe geschoben und gedrückt und am Ende hab ich endlich das Rechteck freiräumen können, damit er mir das akzeptiert, jetzt 2m auf 1,5 m. 

- Das Tracking ist generell sehr beeindruckend finde ich. Die virtuellen Controller sind sehr schön gemacht!

- Die Basisstationen muss ich noch fest montieren. Geht aber auch so erst mal ganz gut. Warum müssen die eigentlich immer solch monströse Netzteilstecker mitliefern, die immer mehrere Steckdosen blockieren?

- Womit ich noch ein ernstes Problem habe, ist die Optik. Ich bin Brillenträger und dank meines fortgeschrittenen Alters auch schon mit Gleitsichtgläsern. Gott sei Dank habe ich noch eine normale Brille ohne Gleitsichtzonen, mit der geht es etwas besser. Aber trotzdem habe ich das Problem, dass das Bild an den Rändern unheimlich unscharf wird, also wenn ich mit den Pupillen nicht genau geradeaus schaue. Das macht mich wahnsinnig. Ist das immer so, oder mache ich was falsch? Den Augenabstand habe ich gemessen und korrekt konfiguriert, der ändert aber auch nicht viel. Kann man die Schärfe an den Bildrändern nicht irgendwie verbessern?

- Ich hab nur mit den Experiences rumprobiert, zu den Games bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da werde ich heute mal reinschauen. Wann soll denn RE 7 für die Vive kommen? Und soll ich mir Bridge Crew holen? Die Reviews sind ja bescheiden und ich bin sowieso eher der Solospieler... aber das ST Thema macht mich schon total an.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> - Die Basisstationen muss ich noch fest montieren. Geht aber auch so erst mal ganz gut. Warum müssen die eigentlich immer solch monströse Netzteilstecker mitliefern, die immer mehrere Steckdosen blockieren?


Na das hört sich doch gut an .
Aber: Was für Netzteilstecker? Habe überhaupt kein Netzteil dabei, was soll da angeschlossen werden? Basisstationen? 
Meinst du die Sensoren? Die kannst du auch einfach irgendwo hinstellen, gerade für 270 Grad erst mal ausreichend. Für 360 Grad je höher desto besser.


> - Womit ich noch ein ernstes Problem habe, ist die Optik. Ich bin Brillenträger und dank meines fortgeschrittenen Alters auch schon mit Gleitsichtgläsern. Gott sei Dank habe ich noch eine normale Brille ohne Gleitsichtzonen, mit der geht es etwas besser. Aber trotzdem habe ich das Problem, dass das Bild an den Rändern unheimlich unscharf wird, also wenn ich mit den Pupillen nicht genau geradeaus schaue. Das macht mich wahnsinnig. Ist das immer so, oder mache ich was falsch? Den Augenabstand habe ich gemessen und korrekt konfiguriert, der ändert aber auch nicht viel. Kann man die Schärfe an den Bildrändern nicht irgendwie verbessern?


Nein, technisch bedingt sieht man hauptsächlich nur in der Mitte scharf. Also bei Bedarf eher mit dem Kopf irgendwo hinschauen statt nur mit den Augen. In Spielen ist man so in der Action, da wird dieser Punkt recht irrelevant.


> - Ich hab nur mit den Experiences rumprobiert, zu den Games bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da werde ich heute mal reinschauen. Wann soll denn RE 7 für die Vive kommen? Und soll ich mir Bridge Crew holen? Die Reviews sind ja bescheiden und ich bin sowieso eher der Solospieler... aber das ST Thema macht mich schon total an.


Am Anfang waren die Meinungen zu BridgeCrew eigentlich sehr gut, das Konzept ist schon richtig cool. Man spielt glaube zusammen mit Vive und PS4 VR Spieler. Weiß leider nicht, was aktuell die Kritikpunkte sind. Ansonsten soll Elite Dengerous ein recht komplexes und tiefgründiges Weltraumspiel sein. Für puristische Weltraumballerei mit schnellem Einstieg bieten sich andere Games an.


Grendizer schrieb:


> Zu der Diskussion Controller Rift-Vive. Die Vive bekommt nächstes Jahr  auch andere Controller, die der Rift ähnlich sind. Würde mich also nicht  zu sehr darauf fokussieren.


Stimmt, die neuen Vive Controller sind sehr nice. Jedoch WANN kommt das Vive Paket (Brille + neue Controller) und wie schaut es mit dem Preis aus? Jetzt Vive für 700 kaufen und dann die neuen Controller für ~~~250 Euro nachkaufen? Die aktuellen,alten Controller kosten unglaubliche 300 Euro. Die neuen dann...puh...an die 1.000 Euro...für die Brillentechnik aus dem Jahre 2016


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Na sas hört sich doch gut an .
> Aber: Was für Netzteilstecker? Habe überhaupt kein Netzteil dabei, was soll da angeschlossen werden? Basisstationen?
> Meinst du die Sensoren? Die kannst du auch einfach irgendwo hinstellen, gerade für 270 Grad erst mal ausreichend. Für 360 Grad je höher desto besser.


Ja, die Sensoren. Das Handbuch und das Setup-Tool bezeichnet die als "Basisstationen", was ich auch eher unglücklich finde. Ich hab das beim Lesen auch schon mal mit dem Hub verwechselt, der für mich viel mehr mit "Basis" zu tun hat ...  Im Moment stehen die Stationen erhöht auf vorhandenen Gerätschaften. Das geht so weit ganz gut, und ich muss erst mal nicht bohren (was in einer Betonwand immer Aufwand und Dreck bedeutet). 



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Nein, technisch bedingt sieht man hauptsächlich nur in der Mitte scharf. Also bei Bedarf eher mit dem Kopf irgendwo hinschauen statt nur mit den Augen. In Spielen ist man so in der Action, da wird dieser Punkt recht irrelevant.


Da muss ich mich echt noch dran gewöhnen. Das hatte ich so nicht erwartet und auch nicht in Erinnerung, von dem einen mal als ich vor gut einem Jahr die Oculus mal im Mediamarkt probehalber 30 Minuten ausprobiert hatte.



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Am Anfang waren die Meinungen zu BridgeCrew eigentlich sehr gut, das Konzept ist schon richtig cool. Man spielt glaube zusammen mit Vive und PS4 VR Spieler. Weiß leider nicht, was aktuell die Kritikpunkte sind. Ansonsten soll Elite Dengerous ein recht komplexes und tiefgründiges Weltraumspiel sein. Für puristische Weltraumballerei mit schnellem Einstieg bieten sich andere Games an.


Elite: Dangerous liegt seit Jahren bei mir ungespielt rum (war Pledger). Mal ein Grund, das auszupacken. Für X:Rebirth gibt's ja glaub ich inzwischen auch einen VR Patch. Und für Fallout IV habe ich ja den Key mit dazu bekommen. Gibt also genügend zum ausprobieren 



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die neuen Vive Controller sind sehr nice. Jedoch WANN kommt das Vive Paket (Brille + neue Controller) und wie schaut es mit dem Preis aus? Jetzt Vive für 700 kaufen und dann die neuen Controller für ~~~250 Euro nachkaufen? Die aktuellen,alten Controller kosten unglaubliche 300 Euro. Die neuen dann...puh...an die 1.000 Euro...für die Brillentechnik aus dem Jahre 2016


Billig ist auf jeden Fall anders. Ich habe gehört, dass Media Markt vor kurzem ein Angebot hatte, die Vive für 555,-. Das habe ich leider verpasst. Pech gehabt.


----------



## Grendizer (14. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich echt noch dran gewöhnen. Das hatte ich so nicht erwartet und auch nicht in Erinnerung, von dem einen mal als ich vor gut einem Jahr die Oculus mal im Mediamarkt probehalber 30 Minuten ausprobiert hatte.



Kann bestätigen, dass man wie schon gesagt eher mit dem Kopf schaut als den Augen. Besonders bei Text ist es auffällig. Hatte dies mal in irgendeinem Artikel gelesen, dass man sich etwas umgewöhnen muss. Persönlich muss ich sagen, habe ich keine Probleme. Das klappt schon. VR nimmt sowieso etwas Konditionierungszeit in Anspruch, auch was das Bauchgefühl resp. Schwindel anbelangt.


----------



## Flybarless (14. November 2017)

Verwirrt bin. Reden wir hier über Oculus rift oder HTC Vive? Am Anfang des Erfahrungsbericht wird die Rift erwähnt. Danach kommen aber Begriffe wie Basisstation etc.?


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2017)

Ich habe weiter oben geschrieben, dass ich mir eine Vive gekauft habe. Deswegen sind die letzten Postings über die Rift. 

Dich nicht verwirren wir wollten. Traurig und beschämt wir sind!


----------



## Grendizer (14. November 2017)

sorry, ich hab mich verrannt. Bei Basisstations dachte ich an die Lightstations der Vive. Mein Fehler


----------



## CastorTolagi (14. November 2017)

Wenn du Fallout VR bekommen hast, dann reden wir über die HTC-Vive:
Vive | Discover Virtual Reality Beyond Imagination

Bei Oculus ist das nicht dabei und es gibt tatsächlich auch keine Basisstationen und auch keinen Hub und solche Begriffe tauchen auch nie auf:
Oculus Rift | Oculus


Wie auch immer.
Elite Dangerous würde ich auf jeden Fall nochmal eine Chance geben. Danach will man es aber meist nicht mehr auf einem Bildschirm spielen.

X-Rebirth VR ist ein eigenständiges Spiel (und zwar im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) und kein Patch. Kostet inzwischen aber 40€. Würde ich nur kaufen wenn man wirklich ein Fan von der Serie ist - pfeif...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. November 2017)

Ich glaube, Castor Tolagi hat irgendwie recht. Kam mir vorhin auch schon etwas komisch vor. Und die Rift braucht auch keine zwingende Spielfläche von 1,5 x 2 Meter. Das braucht nur die Vive. Krasse Verwechslung wäre das  . Also nix kostenlos RoboRecall & Co, darfst 4 free höchstens Bogenschießen auf Strichmännchen  . Vielleicht Rift bestellt und Vive geliefert bekommen  . Glaube ich nicht, bin gespannt.... Fallout VR passt überhaupt nicht zur Rift.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2017)

Oh so ein Brainfuck von mir... Sorry, dass ich alle so verwirrt habe. Klar habe ich die HTC VIVE gekauft und natürlich auch in vollem Bewustsein. Nur hier beim Schreiben kam immer wieder das Wort "Rift" über meine Finger. Fragt mich nicht warum!


----------

